# how to get pic. resize



## corvette (Feb 5, 2006)

Can you help me here to resize pic. I have try put it fail me


----------



## dacdots (Feb 5, 2006)

Choose your pic and open it with microsoft photo editor.Click on image then on resize.Reduce it down to 25% and save it where you want it ie my documents.Attach to your post on the forum and it should go through,if it dont make it smaller and try it.


----------



## smoksignlr (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Corvette hope you're not getting too frustrated. Wherever you go to resize your pic look at the file size before and after you resize it. Remeber it can't be larger than 256 if it is it won't post. Dutch also suggested to me to go to imageshack that's a site that allows you to post thumbnail pics that get larger when you click on them. Good luck Gary


----------



## corvette (Feb 8, 2006)

hey ya'll, I GOT one of the PIC. ( myself )  :oops: my smoker was custom built to hold 150 lbs. I will send pic soon, I am cooking again wed and will send pic of meat and smoker, what I did cook, turn out great...HUMMMMMM. I will let you know more by friday.


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi There *corvette*!


I understand your frustration by having trouble posting your images. If you would be so kind as to let me know what the system specs of your confuser are then I will take the time to write up a tutorial so that you may learn step-by-step how to post your pictures :) 

I need to know what your operating system is such as Windows XP or Windows 98 or windows Me etc. or if you have an Apple Computer..

If you don't know what the information is on your system tell me so and I will show you how to find it so I can help. Also others here will help you as well.

So get back to us with what kind of system you have and we can get you quickly on the road to posting your pics.


regards,

ranger72


We will *Git Her Done!*


----------



## corvette (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm running a HP3000+ Windows XP, I have try, and it was taking to long to download, so I can use any help you can do for me, I do got lot of picture to show. Thank you corvette


----------



## Dutch (Feb 8, 2006)

'vette, upload your pics to imageshack.us and then link the pics to your post. Image Shack will allow you to do a "thumbprint" of you photo in the post and when the viewer clicks on the thumbnail pic it opens to a full size veiw.


----------



## corvette (Feb 8, 2006)

:lol: Hey ya'll
           I got it now, as you can see there picture to look at expect for the meat that will come soon, I didn't take any of the early cook, but will do on the next one sorry. And thank to all for helping me get the picture loading on this page


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok *corvette!*

I see you have succesfully created a photo album and that is the first step in a small series of steps that will let you post your pics in the thread that you are posting in.

If you right click your mouse cursor on on a picture a  dropdown menu will appear and then I want you to left click on "properties" and then you will see the information of that particular image which will tell you the width and height of a picture in "pixels"...It will further tell you the size of the "file" in terms of Bytes and or kilobytes (kb)..

A file (in this case) is one image or picture.Multiple files or pictures are kept in what is known as a "folder"..

Now I am going to post the image of your smoker in this post so that you can get an idea of how large a picture will be in a post when it has been resized to 2847 bytes...

After we do this I will continue my explanation in the next post.

ranger72 :)


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 8, 2006)

Well...when I left-clicked on the      album_thumbnail.php.jpg  I recieved a message which informs me of a 500 servor error.. :oops: 


Perhaps that means that I can't upload a picture which is yours...I am not certain...

So for me the work around this problem will be for me to try the same thing only with one of my pictures...


----------



## corvette (Feb 8, 2006)

I see and I will work on it


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok Then *corvette*!


Try this:
                  create a post in this thread and then left click on *add an attachment*  a new window will open.. then click on browse and choose one of your pictures which you have resized below 256,000bytes or 25,600 kilobytes (they are the same size) such as your smoker in your photo album and the path will show up in the "field" next to the browse button..That path Identifies the picture you have chosen to open in your post.


Now just simply click on the "submit" button and your picture should appear in your post.

But in order for it to upload it must be smaller than 256,000kb or 25,600bytes

Now try this and see if you can upload a picture to your post...

If we can that accomplish that then we can proceed to show you how to resize any picture with your own computer....


I know this is long winded but once you do it a few times you will always be able to do it.

ranger72  :)


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Dutch,
      I can upload my pix to ImageShack and I see how to request thumb print. However, I don't understand how to then associate the thumbnail to my post and post it on the forum. Any help??


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 8, 2006)

HiYa *Bill*


Imageshacks commonly asked questions are here:

http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=faq   and should provide you with the way to link your uploaded image to your post here in this forum.

Also if you are using windows XP and already know how to resize your images to below 25,600 kilobytes then save an image to your hard drive (My Pictures) and then follow the instructions in my post directly before your post.

(entitled)            OK Then, *corvette*   I believe the answer you are looking for lies in this explanation.                                                                          i9c12 How do I use the different linking codes that ImageShackÂ[emoji]174[/emoji] provides?

Hope this helps!

ranger72 :)


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2006)

'Vette, When you have uploaded your picture(s) to imageshack and you want to include a picture in a post, open the "post reply" box then go to imageshack. I have my imageshack link saved in my "Favorites" list so I can directly link to it, copy the URL of the picture I want and then use the back button to return to the message box. I then just "paste" the URL into the post.

When selecting your picture, use the one labled "Thumbnail Code for Forums".

Here is one of the pictures that I have in imageshack:






By clicking on the pic in the post a new window will open and you can veiw the picture in the original size.

Hope this helps-


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 9, 2006)

Dutch and Ranger,

I really appreciate your help but I think my retard factor is alive and well. I have tried several times to post a test, with a picture, to the test category on the forum. However, for some reason, I just can't make it happen. Briefly, here's what I did and what I saw:

What I did.....
Uploaded pix to from my hard drive to Imageshack
Opened new post in forum "Test" area
Went to Imageshack, copied "thumbnail Url"
Used back button to return to message box
Pasted thumbnail url into browse area of new post

What I saw .......
When I selected the submit button, I get a "already submitted" message but I can't find my post in the test area of the forum. 


Any ideas????


----------



## corvette (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey guy, 
  sorry I didn't get back with you on this, instead I been working on my webpage most of the day and got it running,but still working on it too.here is the link to it www.smokinhillbilly.com and again want to thank you all for your help. vette


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Bill*:

There is one other thing that I can think of and it was a problem that I had to deal with.

If you are hooked to the internet via a *Dial-up connection* and you have *Download Accelerator Software* installed on your computer you may have to contact your ISP provider in order to find out how to allow your computer to upload images to a website...

I had the problem and My Isp walked me through granting permissions...

I remember that *TulsaJeff* worked real hard to help me at the time and between his ideas and my Isp folks we finally got this problem solved.

However If you are on a high-speed connection I don't think this will be of any help...

ranger72


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Ranger72,
     Thank you so much for your help. However, I'm not on a dial up connection. I am supposed  to be operating (according to Sprint) at 5 Meg via a DSL link. I'm still working on my ability to transmit pix. I really think I am doing some small something wrong. Let's face it too many others are getting some really good results. I hope to slove my problem soon. Anyway, thanks so much for your help.


----------

